# Slingshot Of The Month - Dec 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - DEC 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll be nominating Danny0663's Torpedo Shooter posted HERE on the 23rd of November 2012.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My nomination of SSOTM goes to: Bob Fionda's *Minotavros.*
Can be found here: http://slingshotforu...avros-finished/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to nominate The Redeemer, by Rosco.

http://slingshotforu...l-the-redeemer/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey,

i really love the new Catapult Tobias made here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19926-power-tool-test/

The Shapes are very nice and curved and i think the woods he used are a perfect match.










Good Luck!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I would like to nominate 100% Micarta posted here (http://slingshotforu...22-100-micarta/) Sorry. On an iPad and can't post thumbs


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

One more for Rosco, posted in nov-29 "tiki" http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19910-the-second-unnatural-natural-tiki/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy to nominate Capnjoe's punishment to Mr Hays http://slingshotforu...hing-bill-hays/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would also like to nominate Tobias, but for this one. It rocks. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19387-secret-slingshot-santa-2012-the-slingshots/page__st__40









It's freakin' awesome!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Chunkapult is my man! I would like to nominate his Antler Hybrid.
He is 15 and has built that beauty here, wow!!









It is a great work and more photos are here in his thread: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19824-antler-hybrid/

Respect, Chunkapult man!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I think Torsten's "simple slingshot", as he called it, well deserves to compete and win this SOTM of december. So I nominate this ultimate Torsten's masterpiece that can be seen here: http://slingshotforu...mple-slingshot/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I nominate Performance Catapult's SPS #83 aka Patriot Kirinite:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19476-sps-83/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I nominate Btoon's "Mice Elf"

Date posted: * 11 November*










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19550-one-for-mice-elf/


----------



## Jparanee (Sep 8, 2012)

I would like to nominate this custom Axiom by Nathan @ Flippenout shown here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19815-new-slingshot-custom-axiom/page__hl__axiom


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Once again ... these are amazing. Top notch.


----------

